# Cat litter pails?



## woodtickgreg (Feb 22, 2020)

I find more uses for empty cat litter buckets. I have used them for regular wash buckets, and as a lidded container to hold all my car and motorcycle cleaning supplies in. Keeps them organized and in one place with a lid. Recently I need to re supply my shop rags, they came in a bale from home depot. I use these rags for finishing so it's important that they stay dust free, hard to do in a wood shop?
1 bale of cotton rags, 1 bucket.


 Put rags in clean bucket.


 Put lid on bucket. Now I can just open the lid to pull out a rag as needed.


 Close the lid and its dust free!


 And I can keep it near the lathe for when I'm finishing a piece. Or it can just go on a shelf.


 
I made a dust pan out of one for cleaning up the mountains of chips around the lathe. I'll get a pic of that later.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 22, 2020)

I use them all the time but I don't have a cat so they are harder to come by for me

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Feb 22, 2020)

We buy our laundry soap in square tubs similar to these, very useful.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 22, 2020)

Heres my turning chip scoop. Just a scrap piece of wormy oak for a handle. I ground all the ridges off the outside with a 4" grinder on the bottom so it would sit flat, used a course sanding disc. I dont even have to bend over to use it, lol.
For when a teensy dust pan wont do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

